# Question About Xanax



## pmc

I take Xanas as part of my IBS-D therapy and am thinking of asking my Dr. to increase the dosage. I have been taking .25 mg since 2001 - I get 120 tablets for a 6-month timeframe, so obviously I don't take it all day every day. It just doesn't seem to be working very well anymore, but I am aware that the drug can be very habit-forming and I don't want to go down that road! Does anyone have experience with Xanax at a higher dose? I'm leaving on a 5-6 month RV trip the first of next week, and my husband would love it if I didn't have a panic attack every time we have to put 57' of motorhome and car on a ferry or have to abandon my navigation duties for the bathroom in the middle of rush hour traffic somewhere!! Would appreciate any information about your experience with this drug. Thanks.


----------



## 15976

My sister takes it before giving speeches and going on flights. I think she has a moderate dose. She does not take it regularly but does take it before an airplane flight and has a glass of wine on the plane to boot.


----------



## pmc

I could take a bottle full of Xanax and still not be able to make a speech!! Saw the Dr. today and now have .5 mg dosage. He said generic Xanax is a drug that can vary quite a bit in strength/quality - rather a scary thought. I guess the FDA is too busy bothering Lotronex and Zelnorm users to care about that little problem! Anyway, I'm hoping this new dose will allow me to keep my sanity through 6 months of travel with a husband and 2 worthless butlovable cats.......wait, did I say that right?? Wish me luck!!


----------



## smtrex

I would like to know about the different generic brands of xanax I recently switched drugstores and the different mfg. does not seem to work as well i take 0.5 mg 3 time daily for 15 yrs


----------



## Lagniappe

I don't have my notes with me, but I've got a list somewhere comparing the relative strengths of the generics I've used (my pharmacy likes to switch them up on me to keep me on my toes I think). What manufacturer are you currently using? I'll find my list when I get home and see what I can dig up for you.There is a difference though between generics and their relative strengths. Most will disagree using the formulary argument, but years of sporadic use has convinced me that some brands aren't quite as good as others when it comes to generics.


----------



## 18438

you could try over at www.crazymeds.org, they have info pages on tons of different psych meds, and a message board devoted to them. There is a specific board for Xanax and various boards for other benzos. Tons of info, too much for me to post here


----------



## 13683

Actually I've been taking Xanax since October of last year, started at .25 and was changed to 1MG sometime in November/December. I usually take it nightly before going to bed, it just helps me sleep. I am not addicted to it or anything like that, if I was I would be popping them all day! I've never experienced any problem with addiction with this medication or any other medication to be honest. I take generic Xanax (Alprazolam) and it works fine for me (the insurance company won't pay for the name brand). Don't you just hate that? LOL!As far as addiction goes though, I don't think anyone can tell you how you will react to it. It seems to be independant from person to person.


----------



## 15597

Fistulotomypatient said:


> Actually I've been taking Xanax since October of last year, started at .25 and was changed to 1MG sometime in November/December. I usually take it nightly before going to bed, it just helps me sleep. I am not addicted to it or anything like that, if I was I would be popping them all day! I've never experienced any problem with addiction with this medication or any other medication to be honest. I take generic Xanax (Alprazolam) and it works fine for me (the insurance company won't pay for the name brand). Don't you just hate that? LOL!As far as addiction goes though, I don't think anyone can tell you how you will react to it. It seems to be independant from person to person.


Benzodiazapines are usually very safe at 2 mg a day or less.


----------



## prettykitty

pmc said:


> I take Xanas as part of my IBS-D therapy and am thinking of asking my Dr. to increase the dosage. I have been taking .25 mg since 2001 - I get 120 tablets for a 6-month timeframe, so obviously I don't take it all day every day. It just doesn't seem to be working very well anymore, but I am aware that the drug can be very habit-forming and I don't want to go down that road! Does anyone have experience with Xanax at a higher dose? I'm leaving on a 5-6 month RV trip the first of next week, and my husband would love it if I didn't have a panic attack every time we have to put 57' of motorhome and car on a ferry or have to abandon my navigation duties for the bathroom in the middle of rush hour traffic somewhere!! Would appreciate any information about your experience with this drug. Thanks.


I have such crazy anxiety attacks i take .5mg xanax three times a day and i STILL get panic attacks everyday, even at home! I also take remeron to help me but my stomach will always get the best of me.Nothing really helps except alcohol. That's not depressing..


----------

